# DIY CO2 - Yeast question



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been using regular Fleishman's yeast since I've started the DIY. Been reading about using brewers yeast to get even more life out of my setup.

So....I stopped a store that sells home brewing stuffs and picked up three different packages. Wondering if anyone has any experience with either of them?

They are:
Muntons
Coopers Brewery
Nottingham

Tx,
James


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think anyone has ever done any testing when it comes to which produces the most.


----------



## ncutler (Mar 5, 2009)

I have done the same, but went for distellery yeast, which is 20%.

In theory, it won't create more, but should last longer.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I haven't tried yet though hear wine yeast works great.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does it need to be in powder form? Can I just add some wine in to start it off?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

No...I believe you would need the yeast culture from the bottom of the keg. If you know someone that home brews... Though I've got'n my best results with the gelatin recipe using active dry baking yeast and haven't tried any others yet.


----------

